# My Bottecchia 8avio



## sparrowlegs

Full Build is as follows:

Bottecchia 8avio frameset (Italian Bottecchia, https://www.bottecchia.com/default_en.asp)
07 Campag Chorus Groupset
Ritchey WCS bars and stem (WCS carbon post to follow)
Tune Mag 45 front hub, Sapim CX-Ray spokes, DT Swiss RR 1.1 rim
Tune Mag 190 rear hub, Sapim CX-Ray spokes, DT Swiss rr 1.1 rim
Enigma titamium QR's
Cateye 100w computer
Cinelli RAM bottle cage

I'm really pleased with how she looks and over the moon with the ride! What really impressed me was the attention to which she was built by Paul Hewitt. He also built the wheels and they are things of true beauty but not only that, they are within 1/1000th of an inch in tolerance! I couldnt believe it when I saw it on the jig. He was there until 7.30pm building her. Many shops would have told me to come back but he just kept the shop open for me. If you want excellent CS and most importantly, the bike to "fit" you then give him a bell. He'll put you on a sizing-jig and get your riding position spot on. I did 36 miles today and for the first time in a while my knee didnt hurt. I can't wait to do some really long rides on it.

This may sound like an advert for Paul but I just can't believe there are still shops like this around. After years of dealing with un-helpfull and ill-informed shop staff this was a breath of fresh air.

Hope you all like her, I'll get a weight when I get some accurate scales.

Thanks.


----------



## Mapei

*Groovy bike*

Very charismatic.


----------



## Olancha

Stylish, nice flowing lines.


----------



## lionheartdds

Very elegant bike. Did you order the parts through the LBS, or did you order online and have Paul assemble it for you?


----------



## sparrowlegs

Thanks.

I bought the frame myself and had Paul get me the rest of the stuff. 

I love the way it rides but I think I got it a bit too small. Time will tell but I wish I'd gone to Paul to get measured up before I bought the frame.

Wheels and tyres are outstanding, they'll be with me for a long while.


----------

